# 2 Monitore , 1 Moniter an Graka und einer an der IGPU?



## BabyRay (24. August 2014)

Hallöchen,

ist es möglich 2 Monitore an dem PC zu betreiben wobei einer ganz normal an der Grafikkarte läuft.
Für Spiele und der gleichen und den 2 Monitor NUR über die IGPU, zum surfen und Youtube, twich.tv schauen für nebenher?

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Kotor (24. August 2014)

hi,

welches motherboard, welche CPU, und welche Grafikkarte ?


----------



## BabyRay (24. August 2014)

Gigabyte z87x-d3h, i5 4670k, zotac 750 ti oc


----------



## claster17 (24. August 2014)

Sollte möglich sein. Eventuell musst du aber vorher beim Board noch einstellen, dass über beide GPUs ausgegeben werden soll


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. August 2014)

das geht nicht, weil ein bios immer zuerst die pcie Karte läuft.
Da müsste das mainboard die gpu abschalten.
 So eine Technik gab es mal mit nviida und ist geflopt. technisch nicht ausgereift und kaum anklang gefunden
Der Nachfolger davon ist im notebook Bereich optimus
Was spezielle mainboards und bios erforderlich macht am desktop gibt es diese funktion nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. August 2014)

BabyRay schrieb:


> ist es möglich 2 Monitore an dem PC zu betreiben wobei einer ganz normal an der Grafikkarte läuft.
> Für Spiele und der gleichen und den 2 Monitor NUR über die IGPU, zum surfen und Youtube, twich.tv schauen für nebenher?


 
Natürlich ist das "möglich" - die Frage ist nur WARUM man nicht beide Monitore an die Grafikkarte hängt


----------



## claster17 (25. August 2014)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> das geht nicht, weil ein bios immer zuerst die pcie Karte läuft.


 
Das geht sehr wohl. Mein Board unterstützt es ja. Es muss nur aktiviert werden.

Es geht auch darum, den sekundären Bildschirm am Board anzuschließen, während der Hauptschirm an der GraKa hängt


----------



## NuVirus (25. August 2014)

Das geht ist aber eigl unnötig aus welchem Grund willst du es machen und welche Grafikkarte hast du denn?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. August 2014)

Und das bringt dir genau was? 
Du weißt aber schon, das du an deiner Karte bis zu 4 Monitore anschließen kannst? 
GeForce GTX 750 Ti | Specifications | GeForce


----------



## BabyRay (25. August 2014)

Moin,
ich muss dazu sagen das ich noch nie 2 Monitore genutzt habe und das ganze vielleicht nicht unbedingt durchdacht habe 
Mein Gedanke war das die Graka ihre "Leistung" nur für den Hauptmonitor nutzen muss während den Rest die IGPU übernimmt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. August 2014)

Ergibt trotzdem keinen Sinn. ^^
Die Karte hat  schon genug Leistung für 2 Monitore. Keine bange.


----------



## Heretic (25. August 2014)

Ich würde auch Vorschlagen.
alles soweit an die Grafikkarte.
Ist viel einfacher.

Aber um deine Grundlegende Frage zu beantwortet.
Ja das würde gehen.
Ich selber nutze an meienr GTX 580 zwei Monitore und an der IGP des P8Z68 noch einen Weiteren Monitor.
Wichtig ist nur , dass du den zur IGP passenden Treiber mit installierst.
Dann kannst du soviele Monitore anschließen wie die IGP verkraftet.
Sandy Bridge z.B 2 ; Hasswell kann z.B schon 3 Monitore.

MfG Heretic


----------



## Roboterblut (27. Februar 2016)

Moin,

ich grab das hier mal wieder aus.

Habe im Moment folgendes Problem. An meiner GraKa (R9 290X) sind im Moment alle 4 Ausgänge belegt. (Einer für den Hauptmonitor und die 3 anderen für Triple Screen am Rennsitz).

Mein Frauchen wünscht sich jetzt zum Jahrestag nen größeren Monitor für Ihren PC, also wäre noch ein 22 Zöller frei. Was ich bis dato so gelesen habe müsste ich diesen doch an die iGPU anschließen können und so noch einen zweiten Monitor neben meinen Hauptbildschirm bekommen? Fürs Sim Racing wird eh komplett auf den Triplescreen umgeschalten...? CPU ist ein i5-4690K und Board ein MSI Z97 Gaming 7


----------



## Saabertooth (7. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann euch einen Grund nennen, warum und wann man iGPU am Motherboard einstellen sollte. Ich beispielsweise besitze nur zwei Monitore. Einer 165 Hertz und der zweite 60 Hertz. Wenn ich mir auf meinem zweiten Monitor ein YouTube Video anschauen möchte und auf meinem "Main-Monitor" ein Game zocken möchte, ruckelt eins von beiden immer! Grund? Die Grafikkarte (btw.: ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Ti STRIX) kommt mit den unterschiedlichen Aktualisierungsraten nicht zurecht. Lösung? iGPU. Eine GPU rendert den 60 Hertz Monitor und mein Grafikmonster den 165 Hertz Monitor. Problem gelöst. (der zweite Monitor war nach dem Einstellen im Bios nach Neustart erstmal schwarz -> ich denke Windows musste noch Treiber installieren -> nach kurzer Zeit funktionierte dann auch der zweite)

iGPU war bei mir zu finden unter: 

"'Advanced' menu > System Agent (SA) Configuration\Graphics Configuration > iGPU Multi-Monitor setting > Enable as below.  Press the 'F10' key to save and exit." ([G11CD]  How to Enable Onboard VGA Output? | Official Support | ASUS Global)


----------

